

Ask HN: Any interested in API access to parking data? - relaunched

Currently, we have an extensive (North America &#38; Western Europe) database of urban parking structure data, metered parking info and the associated rates.  We are thinking of opening up our api to 3rd party devs - mobile/tablet/etc. Anyone interested?  If so, let me know or contact me via email, my address is in my profile.
======
relaunched
We have detailed information regarding rates, for given lengths of stay, for
parking structures. We are growing our database of on-street metered parking
and the associated rates.

For an idea of how our data can be used, check out our iPhone app called
"Parking In Motion". If you search for a major urban city, like "Santa Monica"
or "San Francisco", you can see all the different types of available data.

We're hoping to find devs interested in developing vertical applications. Feel
free to reach out.

We're hoping to encourage people

~~~
ajju
How do I reach you? This sounds interesting.

------
ohashi
Do you have info about which location has what type of meters (especially
length/cost)? I've always wanted an easy way to find the cheapest/longest time
allowed/most convenient parking.

